# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Port Forward

## sonci

Kam nje linje 512/128 adsl me albtelekomin, eshte lidhur me nje modem server Netcomm NB6Plus4W, sado qe kam ndjekur udhezimet e sitit  http://portforward.com/
perseri nuk arrij te hap porten qe dua, per uTorrent apo gaming server
Pyetja eshte ka ndonje gje qe s'shkon me linjen apo ka lidhje me hardware tim.?
A ka ndonje qe ben port forward me linjen e albtelekom?
Faleminderit,

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nuk e di se si e ben shperndarjen albtelekomi a ka filluar te jape ip unike apo jo po me duket se albtelekom  perdor nje grup te shkurter ip-sh qe nuk te jep tu mundesine te besh port forwarding. Nuk e di nese ndonje ka aritur ta beje po heren e fundit qe po ndihmoja Bledari nuk punonte pasi ti ke ip publike te ndare me shume persona te tjere jo unike tenden personale.

Ardi

----------


## sonci

Normalisht ajo qe thua ti eshte IP e jashtme, ate mund ta marresh unike nese e paguan me vete te albtelekom. Per te bere port forward mjafton te besh stabel IP e brendshme te kompjuterit(zakonisht fillon 192.168.1..), dhe ate mund ta besh me ane te ruterit, nuk e di nese duhet ip e jashtme apo jo,

----------


## autotune

> ...sado qe kam ndjekur udhezimet e sitit  http://portforward.com/
> perseri nuk arrij te hap porten qe dua, per uTorrent



bitlet.org

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Normalisht ajo qe thua ti eshte IP e jashtme, ate mund ta marresh unike nese e paguan me vete te albtelekom. Per te bere port forward mjafton te besh stabel IP e brendshme te kompjuterit(zakonisht fillon 192.168.1..), dhe ate mund ta besh me ane te ruterit, nuk e di nese duhet ip e jashtme apo jo,


Gaming server eshte kuptimi I tipit ti ke nje game server ne shtepi/pune e do njerzit te lidhen me serverin tend. Ketu hyn ne pune port forwarding qe ti I thua routerit cdo pakete qe vjen ne porten xxxx coje ne porta xxxx ne kompjuterin192.168.x.y. Tani nese ti ke nje ip dinamike jo unike une si person dua te lidhem me serverin tend e fut ip x.y.z.s por ama kete ip e kane edhe 10 veta te tjere atehere ne kete moment dslam I isp nuk di ku ta coje kete kerkese timen edhe e drop. Paketat e mia nuk arijne routerin tend fare. Nese ti ke ip dinamike unike pra te vetme edhe une kerkoj x.y.z.s dslam e di ku te coje kete kerkese edhe vjen ne modemi jot pastaj modemi jot shef paketat e ja dergon routerit rateri shikon porten xxxx edhe thote kjo kerkese vete ne ip 192.168.x.y. Kjo eshte port forwarding. Tani disa torent e duan kete port forwarding qe persona te tjere te marin file nga ty por nese ke shume utorent ne te njejtin network me te njejten ip me porta te njejta atehere dslam ose router nuk di ku ti veje me perpara mendja. Une perdor si torent si emule si piolet por te vetmet port forwarding kam vetem RDC per kompjutera te ndryshem pasi I kam kompjutera me porta te ndryshme RDC

Ardi

----------


## sonci

> Gaming server eshte kuptimi I tipit ti ke nje game server ne shtepi/pune e do njerzit te lidhen me serverin tend. Ketu hyn ne pune port forwarding qe ti I thua routerit cdo pakete qe vjen ne porten xxxx coje ne porta xxxx ne kompjuterin192.168.x.y. Tani nese ti ke nje ip dinamike jo unike une si person dua te lidhem me serverin tend e fut ip x.y.z.s por ama kete ip e kane edhe 10 veta te tjere atehere ne kete moment dslam I isp nuk di ku ta coje kete kerkese timen edhe e drop. Paketat e mia nuk arijne routerin tend fare. Nese ti ke ip dinamike unike pra te vetme edhe une kerkoj x.y.z.s dslam e di ku te coje kete kerkese edhe vjen ne modemi jot pastaj modemi jot shef paketat e ja dergon routerit rateri shikon porten xxxx edhe thote kjo kerkese vete ne ip 192.168.x.y. Kjo eshte port forwarding. Tani disa torent e duan kete port forwarding qe persona te tjere te marin file nga ty por nese ke shume utorent ne te njejtin network me te njejten ip me porta te njejta atehere dslam ose router nuk di ku ti veje me perpara mendja. Une perdor si torent si emule si piolet por te vetmet port forwarding kam vetem RDC per kompjutera te ndryshem pasi I kam kompjutera me porta te ndryshme RDC
> 
> Ardi


Ardi
Faleminderit per ndihmen, sidoqofte ne rrjet eshte vetem nje pc qe ben port forwarding, e di qe nuk mund te behet me shume pc, Une e kam bere fixe adresen e brendshme ndaj te ciles bej pForward  192.168.1.22 psh, por nuk mund te beje ate te jashtme 79.106.109... sepse ma do mendja varet nga albtelekom, 
mesa mora vesh nga ato qe me thua, me albtelekom nuk mund te behet PF sepse shume abonente ndajne te njejtat IP, apo jo?
Nuk i njoh programet qe perdor ti, po ma do mendja duhet te kene nje opcion qe kontrollon nese portat jane te hapura, psh ne azureus iconat jane ne ngjyre jeshile ne port forward te rregullt dhe te verdha ne te kundert...

----------

